# 2009 unit values



## diane1217 (Jan 8, 2009)

HELP!!  Would someone out there PLEASE be so kind as to provide the unit values for new codes 00211 and 00567?  And did the unit values change for 64416, 64446, 64448, 64449?  Also, do CABG's on pump now cross to 00567?  Thank you so much for any assistance!!  (hopefully our employer will get the 2009 RVG and Crosswalk books to us soon...)  

Diane, CPC


----------



## cbunti (Jan 9, 2009)

*crosswalk*

00211 = 10 units
00567 = 18 untis

Unit value for 64416, 64446, 64448 or 64449 did not change in 2009.

CABG with pump oxygenator ASA code is now 00567 = 18 units.


----------

